# Whizzer forever



## buddy9088 (Jun 3, 2010)

Last wizzer PROJECT///WHAT ya think..................


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 4, 2010)

A fine effort, sir! The Indian on the wall is especially tasty!


----------



## buddy9088 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you //Antony//I really love the oldies but cant afford the real thing so i love buliding cool replicas......THANKS........


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 5, 2010)

If you can afford new replicas, you can afford old, you just need to learn patience. New comes in one easy to open package. Old comes in a drawn out long term commitment. It all comes down to how much of a hurry you're in.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2010)

Kudos! Very fine cycles indeed!


----------



## buddy9088 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ya im always in a hurry////but i love to custom the frames and build the tanks my way..... .. glad some one likes these  ......
You have a SWEET WHIZZER  .................


----------



## ratdaddy (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as you like them,it really dont matter what anybody else thinks.they are cool


----------

